# [SOLVED] Stuck on &quot;Please wait&quot; screen after auto-update



## armorfeet

I'm running Windows 8 Pro 32 bit. 

A message came up saying that Windows has to reboot to install an update. The screen went blue with white text saying "Restarting" with a circle of white dots moving around next to it. It stayed that way for about 10 minutes, so I shut the computer off and restarted it manually. Then it became stuck a blue screen saying "Please wait" for an hour or so. If I restart it either becomes stuck on the "Please wait" screen again or it becomes stuck on a screen that says something like "Configuring windows. Do not turn off your computer." 

I've tried to access safe mode by holding shift and mashing F8, but this does nothing. I've also tried to boot from my windows disc (when it says "press any key to boot from CD/DVD I press keys on the keyboard), but this doesn't change anything. My keyboard seems to be recognized, because something popped up asking if I want to turn on sticky keys. Pressing ctrl+alt+delete or hitting the windows key does nothing, however. I can also move my mouse cursor around on the screen, but going to the corners of the screen does not bring up any menus.


----------



## armorfeet

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen after auto-update*

Update: 

I managed to successfully boot from my Windows CD using the boot menu. That is, I hit F12 when starting up the computer then selecting boot from CD. 

From the Windows CD boot I rent to Repair -> Troubleshooting -> Advanced -> System Restore. I chose to restore to April 8th before Java 7 Update 12 (the most recent option it gave me), but then ran into an error. It said:

"System Restore did not complete successfully. Your computer's system files and settings were not changed. Details: System Restore failed while scanning the file system on the drive D:\ The drive might be corrupt. You might want to retry System Restore after running chkdsk on this disk. An unspecified error occurred during System Restore. (0x81000204). "

Regarding my hard drive setup: I have a RAID controller with 2 disk groups. My C: drive is comprised of two hard drives mirroring each other and there is another disk group also comprised of two hard drives. However, my second disk group is being seen as a foreign configuration which I haven't managed to import, so I haven't been able to use it. In Windows only a C: drive is recognized. 

I'm not sure if "D:\" is referencing my CD/DVD drive or my second hard drive disk group. Could it be indicating a problem with the CD? 

I disconnected the two hard drives comprising the second disk group and restarted the computer. This time I got to a screen that says "Scanning and repairing drive (C: x% complete underneath the Windows logo. It reached 40% within about 5-10 minutes. However, now it has been stuck at 40% for about 30 minutes.


----------



## armorfeet

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen after auto-update*

Update 2 (Problem resolved except that I don't have the windows update):

I gave up on "Scanning and repairing drive (C:" being stuck at 40% after about an hour. I ran System Restore once again, this time with only my C: disk group connected. The system restore was successful and I was able to boot up windows.

The problem is now resolved in that I am able to use my computer again. However, I am hesitant to try to install the Windows update now. I have turned off automatic updates for the time being.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen after auto-update*



> Scanning and repairing drive (C:" being stuck at 40% after about an hour


Not being able to complete a Disk Scan is a problem. 
Go to Search and type *CMD *right click the *CMD *Results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Command Prompt *type *chkdsk /R* and press enter. Now type a *Y *for yes and restart the computer. *Check Disk* will run through 5 stages at the next bootup. It may take some time, expect over an hour, do not cancel it. If it takes several hours, then the HDD may be failing.


----------



## armorfeet

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen after auto-update*

I ran a Check Disk. I don't know how long it took, because I left the house, but I know it did not take more than 2 hours. 

I gave installing the Windows updates another shot. This time there were no problems, so my problem seems to be completely resolved.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Stuck on "Please wait" screen after auto-update*

Glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

